# Rouseys coach hitting pads



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 4, 2017)

So there been a lot of talk about rouseys coach and well I saw this video of him training and well ill just leave it here and let everyone see what they think l
Ronda’s Boxing Coach Hits Mitts, Draws Criticism For Technique Displayed


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 4, 2017)

Here's the same video.




I saw the video before and I wanted to rip into his technique but then I looked at the person holding the pads, who appears to be teenager.  The coach may be purposely pulling back on the power as not to hurt the teenager.  I only say this because I've seen him fight before and in the fight he was hitting harder than this.  However I could be wrong. A couple of the punches looked as if he tried to put some heat on them. He also threw some punches that were just like he threw in his fight below.

I don't know how the punching pad that he's using works, does it redirect or absorb that much force from the impact?  I ask this because I wouldn't let my students hold a pad up like that for fear that it would damage their arm even with a weak, but well placed punch.

From a practitioner's point of view: Train with bad technique, fight with bad technique.
That noise that he makes is irritating and in my mind it reflects a misunderstanding of breathing and power. Sometimes people make noises like that to make it appear that they are killing the bag, but the punches are actually weak.  We saw Rousey "kill the bag" with that same noise but her punching mechanics says that those punches don't have any real power.  It just looks and sound like they do. I get the same impression with this guy

This is a better representation of his skill sets.  I'm not sure why the other fighter was so afraid of him.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Jan 4, 2017)

The padwork was a bit weak, similar flaws to Rousey albeit not quite as extreme. 

The mma fight I was really surprised at; I actually thought there wasn't much wrong with what he was doing. His opponent gave up the reach by backing up all the time, without having the first clue as to how to get around that problem making it easy for him, but there was a bit of in-and-out, lateral and head movement, basic combos, fundamentals.... yes. Both fighters do just kind-of freeze whilst in range at points but you can pick apart anything if you try - and I don't have the desire to right now.

To me, this suggests that a big part of Ronda's problem is her mental state. She wasn't ready for that fight because she hadn't got-over her last defeat. One punch lands smack in the mouth and she freezes, terrified of losing again and she's riddled with tension. This doesn't discount what everyone has been saying about Edmond's coaching thus far, but I believe points to a slightly more complex problem than just the coaching. Rousey needs the works; psychological game, striking fundamentals, confidence. Man, it's a long road ahead and she needs a good Team behind her.


----------



## KangTsai (Jan 6, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> Here's the same video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going easy on the padholder doesn't really constitute that lack of speed. I don't see anything terrible with form, just the effort.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 6, 2017)

Whole lot of experts who have never fought professionally.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 6, 2017)

KangTsai said:


> Going easy on the padholder doesn't really constitute that lack of speed. I don't see anything terrible with form, just the effort.


 There are definitely some problems with his form, but it may be as a result of not being able to hit the pads with full force so he let all of that go.  If that's the case then the pad work in that video isn't going to be a good representation of his ability.

The only reason I'm saying this is because I let my form and technique go to crap when I get a padholder who just isn't going to be able to withstand my punches.  When I punch with technique, my soft punches really aren't that soft, even when I'm trying to make them soft.  When I don't have a strong enough padholder then I basically just throw the punches more for training them how to hold the pads and less for me to train my punches.

I can only assume that this is his situation based on how he threw his punches in the fight.


----------

